# Natural De-wormers



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi All

Here are a few natural de wormers for normal cases of worms. If you have been battling worms for a bit you may need a stronger protocol. These are set from mildest to strongest. We have not used commercial de wormers in over 8 years. 

*Puppies - tiny breeds 5 pounds or less and baby pups 10 weeks or less with mild case of worms or as a preventative
*
1 - Shredded summer squash or carrots or unsweetened coconut - 1 teaspoon twice per day. Roundworms especially dislike the carotine. I run a 5 - 7 day course.

2 - Raw, coarsely ground pumpkin seed - 1 teaspoon / twice per day Any kind of worm

*Puppies - heavily infested* 

1 - Grapefruit seed extract - 2 two drops per five pounds of body weight with a 2 drop minimum. Dose is twice per day for three days then once a day for three days.


Dogs over 10 weeks

*Preventative *- 

1 - Diatomaceous Earth - this can be given daily all year round or for a two week round seasonally. We personally use DE once per month throughout Spring and Summer. Doseage for prevention is 1 teaspoon for dogs under 25 pounds and 1 tablespoon for dogs 25 - 75 pounds; 3 tablespoons for 75 pounds and up. 

2 - Shredded fresh squash or carrot - 1 teaspoon for 25 pound or less and 2 table spoons for 25 pounds and up. Twice per day for 5 to 7 days. No nutritional value - these food sources will clean out the intestinal tract gently causing very little if any loose stool. Carrots are especially good with roundworm problems as roundworm evacuate quickly when carotine is present.

3 - Raw, shredded unsweetened coconut - same as number two

4 - Add Grapefruit Seed Extract to drinking water - 5 to 10 drops per gallon of water. 

*For Worms -* 

1 - Raw ground pumpkin seed - dosage 25 pound or less 1 -2 teaspoon twice per day/ 25 and up 1 - 2 tablespoons twice per day for 7 - 10 days

2 - Grapefruit Seed Extract - dosage 2 drops per five pounds body weight with a 2 drop minimum. Twice per day for 5 - 7 days (very strong flavor and must be mixed with food or water)

3 - DE - 2 teaspoons for dogs 25 pounds or less/ 2 tablespoons for dogs 25 pounds or more twice per day for 7 - 10 days.

4 - WRM Clear by Homeopet - found at better pet stores or on line. All natural and works well. Follow instructions.

I hope this info helps. If your dog has suffered through several courses of worm treatments and is still affected please PM me and I can try to help you with a better - stronger worming protocol for you dog. I really don't mind helping. Remember Grapefruit Seed extract must be the liquid preferrably from Nutri Source and always mix with food or water. :tongue1:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Liz,
I have given the DE, but Patches(Border Collie) would always get loose stool from it. Not bad loose stool, but still loose. Have you ever had that with your dogs? Also she only eats 1/3 cup of kibble twice a day and I could not seem to hide the DE enough, she stopped eating after a week of eating it mixed with her food when I was adding DE. 
I could do the once per month thing like you do.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing Liz. You have been such a great help to Oliver.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You could also try the carrot or ground pumpkin. Those have not caused loose stools and are gentler than DE.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Does the WRM Clear by Homeopet treat/prevent round, whip, and hookworms? Iv seen it sold at my local pet valu but never looked into it because I stopped buying products from pet stores since switching to raw. Or, would you only use the WRM Clear if there are symptoms of worms present?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It has been used by a few others with very good results once worms were suspected and confirmed. I have only personally used the other remedies on my dogs. It is gentle and effective.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

How often are these preventatives used?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Usually I only worm when I see or suspect worms. This year because we are expecting a bad flea year I will use monthly through flea season.


----------

